# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Laundry

## KPT06

Hey everyone, i need help! I've purchased a house with one big down fall. the main entry to the house is through the laundry. i want to make he laundry look not so like a laundry however the room is quite small.

----------


## leeton

Welcome to the forum....sounds a bit strange...I reckon if you can post some pics you will get a heap of responses.

----------


## chipps

Hi KPT06. 
Ditto leeton's welcome & piccys idea  :Biggrin:  
Simple solution - Guests enter via back door  :Blush7:  :Tongue:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Welcome. 
Call it a boot room (common in old farm houses) and, if possible, put the 'laundry' along one wall and build into a cupboard or tuck behind bifold or sliding doors.  Using a front loader and a half size sink will help with packaging.

----------

